# Sailor Moon Themed Island



## Holla (Mar 4, 2020)

Back in New Leaf after I ran out of things to do in my original town I created a second town named Moondust that was Sailor Moon themed. I had lots of great ideas but I never got overly far with it as my 800ish hours in my original town had worn out the game for me even with a fresh new town. 

Now, in New Horizons my plan is to give this theme a go right from the beginning so I will actually get somewhere with it! I'll list some of my ideas below, but if anyone has any suggestions just let me know!
*
Island Name:*

Moon Prism (as in Usagi’s line “Moon Prism Power Make Up!)

*Human Villagers:*

My human villagers will be slowly added one at a time and I will be creating Sailor outfits as well as everyday school clothing for each. I plan on having Usagi (Sailor Moon), Ami (Mercury), Rei (Mars), Makoto (Jupiter) and Minako (Venus) for sure. I thought about also adding Haruka (Uranus), Michiru (Neptune), and Chibiusa (Chibi Moon), but I’m finding that 5 characters are more than enough plus they are the main 5 anyways.

*Animal Villagers:*

For Animal Villagers I was thinking in having two loosely correspond with each of my human villagers kinda like a "best friend" sort of idea. I’m also hoping for at least one of each personality type (still need to choose a Jock, Smug and Snooty), and no duplicating the species of animal. For example here are a few I've been thinking of (I am open to any additional ideas you may have as well!):

Usagi (Moon): Kiki (she's a black cat just like Luna) and ???
Ami (Mercury): Derwin (smart/nerdy looking) and ???
Rei (Mars): Roscoe (he’s dark coloured and cranky) and ???
Makoto (Jupiter): Merengue (she's dessert themed) and Lily (her name is a flower)
Minako (Venus): Mira (she's basically Sailor V so it's perfect) and Audie (colour scheme and fashionable)

*Villager Homes:

*Here are some ideas I have for the decorating theme of each villagers house:

Usagi (Moon): Arcade, Candy/Ice Cream Shop/Outdoor Playground/Park
Ami (Mercury): Study Room/library, Doctor's Office, Scientist Lab, Chess
Rei (Mars): Shrine, Fortune Telling
Makoto (Jupiter): Bakery/Cafe, Flower Garden/Shop
Minako (Venus): Idol/Super Hero Room, Outdoor Volleyball

Anything you guys have to suggest would be greatly appreciated, and I'll try to update this post with any new ideas you guys come up with.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, if this is going to be your second Sailor Moon themed town, why not name it something like Neo Crystal? It would end up being the Neo Crystal Island and that would mirror the Neo Crystal Kingdom!

Kid Cat is a racing theme along with Agent S, Big Top, and Rocket. Though (in my opinion) Kid Cat and Agent S are the cuter of the four with racing themes. I know Velma has a lot of music themed items in her house. Though if you want to go on color alone, then Mint has the same type of aquamarine coloring to her. Raddle would be a good doctor villager since he has a smock and a facemask. 

This is such a cute theme and however you do it, I am sure it will turn out great! I also love Sailor Moon.

Edit: Apparently, Crystal Tokyo got into my head as Neo Crystal Kingdom. Probably a dubbing memory in my head, but it still works!


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh this is so exciting!!!! Makes me want to try and make a madoka island o:

I agree, neo crystal island would be a very cute and fitting name!
You could also have a villager to represent tuxedo mask. Since villagers can wear hats/face accessories now maybe you could put a top hat, mask, and suit on a character like Marshall or something c: I think that would be a cute fit!


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> You could also have a villager to represent tuxedo mask. Since villagers can wear hats/face accessories now maybe you could put a top hat, mask, and suit on a character like Marshall or something c: I think that would be a cute fit!



Love this idea! I'll definitely have a Tuxedo Mask themed animal villager if we are allowed to have more than 8 animals on the island. Thanks!

I do like Neo Crystal but that's 11 characters, I could get rid of the space but not sure If I like the looks of NeoCrystal. I still really like the idea though.


----------



## sierra (Mar 4, 2020)

I don’t think I can help much but I love your vision!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 4, 2020)

Love it! You can also find some good island names on here: sailormoon.fandom.com/wiki/Category:Locations


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Love it! You can also find some good island names on here: sailormoon.fandom.com/wiki/Category:Locations



Thanks! I totally forgot that Juban would be a really good name as most of Sailor Moon takes place in the Juban district of Tokyo.

Also to add to this after some research Juban is actually a small village like part of Tokyo it’s less modern and lacks typical city things like big skyscrapers. They also have cobblestone roads so that would be neat to incorporate into some paths.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 4, 2020)

This is wonderful! I love Sailor Moon! I was thinking of adding some elements of it to my tow, as well as drawing crescent moon on my character's forehead.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 4, 2020)

Aww this is so cute, Victoria is a racing horse, possibly an idea?


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Aww this is so cute, Victoria is a racing horse, possibly an idea?



Ah yes that's perfect!


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2020)

Here’s a rough idea for each of my human villagers:


----------



## Holla (Mar 5, 2020)

I will probably replace Usagi’s hair with the double bun wig or something similar if they add a new wig that’s even more like her actual hair


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2020)

Inspirational boop


----------



## Luca (Mar 9, 2020)

Those villager face plans look great! You should consider giving them some more facial variation, though--most of the girls may have the same eyes in the source material, but the range of AC eyes are great for suggesting different personalities.


----------



## Holla (Mar 9, 2020)

Luca said:


> Those villager face plans look great! You should consider giving them some more facial variation, though--most of the girls may have the same eyes in the source material, but the range of AC eyes are great for suggesting different personalities.



I’ll definitely consider this at some point. Thankfully it seems that our face choice isn’t permanent this time so I will probably make them all the same at the beginning, and as I get further into the game I’ll experiment more with changing things up.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 9, 2020)

aah i love your ideas! i also love sailor moon a lot and your ideas are really creative. i dont really have more ideas but i would be great if there was a big crystal as furniture which you could put in the middle of you island or maybe even the moon item. maybe make some rivers around it so its a little island on its own. thats at least what i would do i think.
but im really impressed with your ideas! i hope we can share dream addresses again i would love to visit your island when its done :3


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 9, 2020)

What a great idea! Everything sounds so well thought out.  I hope the Dream Suite exists. I'd love to check out your island!

Tsuki Suna (moon sand), Mūnsando (moon sands), Mūndasuto (moon dust)? Just trying to come up with neat names that give attention to the fact it's an island and has sand on all sides, but the moon is already floating in the sky's big 'ocean', so it may be completely unnecessary. Tsuki does sound great on its own. And Juban Island sounds really nice too. Maybe Neocrystal might look better than NeoCrystal?


----------



## Reineke (Mar 9, 2020)

I love this concept and I look forward to seeing it when you get into it! I'm not super familiar with the locales in sailor moon as I haven't watched it enough to be dangerous, but you could do a sort of indoor/outdoor thing where the main room of some of the houses looks like a city street and each door can lead to a "shop" or "house." Also, since we can customize the outdoors now with furniture, the same can be done outside. People basically perfected this HHD but now they've scaled it up. AGH, I can't to see what you and the AC community do with all this new power, haha.

One of the names on my short list was Tsukishima, which is literally "Moon Island." Hope that helps


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2020)

Updated now that game has been out for a bit. Decided to stick with 5 human villagers so I’m looking to figure out two “best friend” animal villagers for each instead of just one.


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Mar 25, 2020)

Love this. Doing a Sailor Moon theme in New Leaf, whle New Horizons is RWBY themed.


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't know the Sailor personalities enough to suggest a good best friend for each, but I always though that Julian, Diana, and Etoile (if added) are pretty celestial. Winnie has a star on her head, and Mira is superhero like with a star as well.

What a lovely theme. Hope you share when you get it moving along!


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2020)

cocoacat said:


> I don't know the Sailor personalities enough to suggest a good best friend for each, but I always though that Julian, Diana, and Etoile (if added) are pretty celestial. Winnie has a star on her head, and Mira is superhero like with a star as well.
> 
> What a lovely theme. Hope you share when you get it moving along!



Thanks for the suggestions! I’ll definitely take them into consideration!


----------

